# steyr m9



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

first post! my first gun was a win 101, second cz 75b. the steyr m9 with trapezoidal sights is giving me trouble though. I just see fuzz when i line up. I try to focus on the front sight after a few pointers on the range, still a blur. any suggestions? paint? very new to the sport, so help me!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Not really sure what to tell you. Those sites for me are much easier to see than the standard sites. The surface area of the front site is much larger...

Honest question: do you need/ wear glasses?


----------



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

funny. I do find myself squinting a lot. Hmmmmmmmmmm....................


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

me thinks you need to see an optometrist, not a shooting coach or gunsmith.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

when was the steyr s9 put out is it a recent


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

original style s9 or the s9a1 models? The easiest way to tell; is there a standard rail or two slots where a rail would be?

very few of the s9a1s made it into the US before the company was sold, since the whole us inventory was floatingaround dirt cheap at clearinghouse prices no more were imported. but the kicker is it was 99% m's no s's.
Many rumors of steyr bringing out a new revision of the gun at SHOT show coming in a couple of weeks

If it was the original s then thre were quite a few in the US. i think the originals stopped about 03 or 04 irc. you can look up the exact dates yourself in one of the online gun reference encyclopedias


----------

